
Jira team at Atlassian uses post-its to organise their work - brajesh
https://twitter.com/isislovecruft/status/1292331568330022913
======
ehmish
I was there from 2015 to 2019 and I don't recall postit note boards being used
much. We (tried) to use them for retros, but the postits wouldn't stay stuck
to the glass walls in the meeting rooms. The only thing that stands out is
that every team would use Jira and Confluence in a different way. People talk
about using Jira in the "Atlassian way" but I don't know if there is one

